# Mother's Day present..



## Farmer Kitty

arrived tonight with DH.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

And yet Mother's Day ain't until another 4 days from today. 

I haven't gotten Mom a Mom's Day present yet...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Better start thinking. 

I was surprised. I've wanted one of these but, didn't think I would get one.

_Anyone have a clue as to what it is?_


----------



## Jae~b

a hint??


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's brown


----------



## Thewife

Does it have fur, feathers or scales?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Does it have fur, feathers or scales?


  One of the f's above. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Thewife

Hubby says it's a puppy!


----------



## Imissmygirls

Not a new St Bernard pup?

I bought myself my presents today. Went to Wallyworld and found nice blueberry bushes. Then fell love with a red-flowering Mandevilla.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not a puppy. I won't subject Penny to a puppy at her age. She has always been the only dog we've had so I don't feel that it would be fair to her to get one now and neither does DH.


----------



## m.holloway

hey Framer Kitty I see that your up


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> hey Framer Kitty I see that your up


I get up at 4 a.m. Make DH's lunch and do a quick check here. Then it's off to the barn.

My present wasn't happy with feeding time this morning.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have fur, feathers or scales?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the f's above. Pics tomorrow.
Click to expand...

It's tomorrow!
You've been up for hours!
Where's the picture?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have fur, feathers or scales?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the f's above. Pics tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's tomorrow!
> You've been up for hours!
> Where's the picture?
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Coming from you with your tease of a new baby and taking forever to post pics...

Do you really want a pic?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the f's above. Pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> It's tomorrow!
> You've been up for hours!
> Where's the picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm. Coming from you with your tease of a new baby and taking forever to post pics...
> 
> Do you really want a pic?
Click to expand...

You can't blame me for taking forever to post pictures!
I had to wait for the sun to come up, photobucket and my computer were not speaking, and when they were, people kept calling and diconnecting me! 
Posting pictures has become work around here!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's tomorrow!
> You've been up for hours!
> Where's the picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Coming from you with your tease of a new baby and taking forever to post pics...
> 
> Do you really want a pic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't blame me for taking forever to post pictures!
> I had to wait for the sun to come up, photobucket and my computer were not speaking, and when they were, people kept calling and diconnecting me!
> Posting pictures has become work around here!
Click to expand...

That is why I love the DSL!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Okay, I will be nice and give.

What do you think?






She was born April 26th and still needs a name.


----------



## Thewife

Oh Kitty!
I think she's gorgeous!
Big congrats!

As for a name, Bob! 
(yea, I'm stuck in a naming rut)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.

How many Bobs do you have?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> How many Bobs do you have?


Only 1 has kept the name Bob!
Had 3 named, Bob's heifer, 2 have become Babbet and Benny! 
Still need a real name for the other one!
(they all look the same to me!)


----------



## wynedot55

now thats a great mothers day present.now you can surprise him on fathers day with the same present.an your right penny couldnt hold up to 1 puppy much less 2 puppies running round.


----------



## Pure Country

How cute.   He looks like a Barney.  I have no idea why that name came to me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Do you have kids around? Barney the dinosaur is big with little ones. 

It's also a heifer.


----------



## Pure Country

They are older now(24 and 22) and they didn't even like Barney when they were small.  They always walked around saying....kill the dinosaur....

Heifer, huh?  Have no idea how I missed that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's okay. It's probably due to thewife's fascination of the name Bob.


----------



## Pure Country

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> That's okay. It's probably due to thewife's fascination of the name Bob.


It's not a fascination!
I'm just old, have had a lot of critters in my life and I've just plain run out of names!

Name her Conner!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pick up a baby name book! 

Maybe Twinkle.


----------



## m.holloway

give it a couple of days see how she acts, and what it reminds you of.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> give it a couple of days see how she acts, and what it reminds you of.


That's what I'm doing. She has such a bright personality that was why Twinkle is in the running.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Kitty, you won't get a chance to name her. MReit and I are sneaking out to WI as I type to calf-nap her!
What's her breeding?


----------



## wynedot55

let miss peanut name her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, I'm going to name her. The girls name enough of the others. 

She was loose tonight and out with the bigger heifers. Boy, did she look small.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Kitty, you won't get a chance to name her. MReit and I are sneaking out to WI as I type to calf-nap her!
> What's her breeding?


 I knew you would want her!

I have no clue as to her breeding. DH didn't get it and he won't say who he got her from.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Fathers, just don't know about them.


----------



## wynedot55

he means for it tobe a complete secret.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I wish he would just tell us.


----------



## wynedot55

i doubt if he will break down.an say any more about it miss kutekitten.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I doubt he will either but, I do wish he would get her pedagree.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Me too.

I just wish he'll tell us. Like you said, he just won't give in.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet he is enjoying keeping it a secret.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I think he just wants to torement us.


----------



## wynedot55

yes an he is having fun.


----------



## Kute Kitten

It's getting annoying.


----------



## wynedot55

come on let dad have his fun.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Ok.


----------



## wynedot55

he knows how to get yalls goat


----------



## Kute Kitten

Goat?


----------



## wynedot55

means get you to warting him wanting to know what he knows.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I understand now.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Congrats Kitty!

To me she looks like a Miss Prissy or a Princess Patricia.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Congrats Kitty!
> 
> To me she looks like a Miss Prissy or a Princess Patricia.


Thank you.

Hmmm, I wonder how Miss P would react?


----------



## MissPrissy

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Okay, I will be nice and give.
> 
> What do you think?
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Cows/MothersDaypresent2009.jpg
> 
> She was born April 26th and still needs a name.


What a great present! And to think people looked at me funny when I got 2 angora goats for Christmas. lol 

Congrats!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you. 

We used to have some jerseys but, DH didn't care for them. I've been missing them and with all the talk here about jerseys I decided it was time to get one again. So, when he asked what I wanted for Mother's Day I told him a jersey heifer calf.


----------



## m.holloway

she's a cutie!!!!!!!!  April 26 my daughter birthday  Call her April. Cinnamon,(her color)Besty? my 2 cents. Wonderful Gift!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> she's a cutie!!!!!!!!  April 26 my daughter birthday  Call her April. Cinnamon,(her color)Besty? my 2 cents. Wonderful Gift!


Good names and their in use.


----------



## wynedot55

im gonna have to go awhile without buying cattle.mainly because i want a squeeze chute an scales an a bulk wheeled feeder as well as some corrall panels.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im gonna have to go awhile without buying cattle.mainly because i want a squeeze chute an scales an a bulk wheeled feeder as well as some corrall panels.


And teeth.


----------



## wynedot55

we dont talk of teeth.because when we do my blood boils at all the wasted money its costing me


----------



## Thewife

I asked Hubby what he was going to get me for mothers day!
He rambled off the list of stuff he bought for the new loft, my new saw, my new radio/hearing protectors, and dinner at red lobster!
I told him since that was all before my B-day, it counts as B-day stuff!
On to Mothers day!  
Sometimes I feel sorry for him!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's it! I knew there was a B-day I was forgetting!

Happy Birthday,belatedly.


----------



## m.holloway

I don't worry about that anymore. If we wake up in the moring, that good for me. With the kids grown, married and with kids of their own. I like them to stay home and enjoy their own family. Since they are MOM's too. They call and if they want they stop by. otherwise they just make it another day for me. So it still turns out for everyone.  Happy Mother Day to you all  . Just incase I can't get back on after tronight. Weekend seems to be full of things to get and go here and there. Before I know it it's Monday again


----------



## Thewife

m.holloway said:
			
		

> I don't worry about that anymore. If we wake up in the moring, that good for me. With the kids grown, married and with kids of their own. I like them to stay home and enjoy their own family. Since they are MOM's too. They call and if they want they stop by. otherwise they just make it another day for me. So it still turns out for everyone.  Happy Mother Day to you all  . Just incase I can't get back on after tronight. Weekend seems to be full of things to get and go here and there. Before I know it it's Monday again


Will you be my MIL!
Been almost 10 years now, and she still can't grasp the fact, some of us are mothers too, some of us have other families, some of us live almost 2 hours away and have other responsibilities!
She got mad one year because we didn't stay all day for her birthday party! We had hay laying in the field that needed raked and baled, this is Washington, our haying weather is very limited! 



Thank you kitty, it was a good B-day! Other than my friend calling and singing the old gray mare song to me! It ran through my head the whole day!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nasty friend. I'd start planning ways to get even!


----------



## Imissmygirls

I am happy if my kids check in with me sometime during the week. Of course, if I offer to cook, they'll come home, but they all have work to do, families to deal with and spousal families too. 
I got my hunny and my doggie.
Now, if I only had a li'l brown Jersey heifer calf....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Build a small shelter and get yourself one. 









I know, I know it's not in the cards.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Nasty friend. I'd start planning ways to get even!


She also told me I'm now 30, she is not taking my unwanted years any more!
Can you believe she still thinks we are going to be friends?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty friend. I'd start planning ways to get even!
> 
> 
> 
> She also told me I'm now 30, she is not taking my unwanted years any more!
> Can you believe she still thinks we are going to be friends?
Click to expand...

Terrible!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty friend. I'd start planning ways to get even!
> 
> 
> 
> She also told me I'm now 30, she is not taking my unwanted years any more!
> Can you believe she still thinks we are going to be friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible!
Click to expand...

That's what I thought!

Isn't there a grandma day?
I gotta be sure to call her on that day, her grand baby is now walking!(we will ignore the fact my son is older than hers!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also told me I'm now 30, she is not taking my unwanted years any more!
> Can you believe she still thinks we are going to be friends?
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought!
> 
> Isn't there a grandma day?
> I gotta be sure to call her on that day, her grand baby is now walking!(we will ignore the fact my son is older than hers!)
Click to expand...

Grandparents day is in September.


----------

